# Van Wagenens



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I drove by Van Wagenens today and noticed there were For Sale signs all over the place. Does anybody know if they are just moving or did they go out of business? It had been a while since I had been by there and was kinda disappointed. 

Anybody know what the scoop is?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought a shotgun about three years ago off ksl from one of Norm's buddies and he told me then that he was closing his doors, but every time I made a trip down to Provo I could see it was still open. At one time I went in and the gun racks were pretty bare, but then I went in a second time and he had a lot more stuff. I haven't been inside there in probably two years now. I've seen posts on Glocktalk and other forums dated 2009 and 2010 that indicated for sale signs on the building.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

i stopped in last week. hes still there, although his inventory is very slim. he says its hard to compete with ksl classifieds. ive bought a few guns from him over the years, and its a bit sad to see him headed out. he used to have great prices and a decent selection.


----------

